# Snow "Storm"



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

We got about 3.5" which is a lot for NC, this time the snow is a lot more fun for dogs to play in, fluffy.. unlike the one we had couple weeks ago which was hard and crunchy, here are some pics from today (actually lots of pics)



























Wheres Uno??


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)




----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)




----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)




----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)




----------



## Todd (Jan 13, 2010)

we've probably got about a foot and a half of snow on the ground here in ohio right now. lucky LOVES it! every winter, the first morning where snow is covering the ground, she bolts out of the back door and sprints around in circles like a nut job:biggrin: at the park she dives into the snow mounds, pounces on snow balls, etc. last night she even carried around a huge ass snowball in her mouth. it was halarious:biggrin: she just loves the snow... not so sure about myself


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Rocky tried to eat all the snow in Raleigh. We got about 3-4 inches here but most of it's gone now. We took a long walk at 8 am so he could eat his heart out and roll and play since I knew this batch wouldn't last as long as the last one. 

Maybe we'll get some more on Monday! They are calling for a 'wintry mix'.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

The perfect Georgia winter. One snowfall a year. Two to six inches. Stays on the ground a day and its gone. Then we're ready for spring. :smile: I need my one snowfall a year. :smile:

*ETA:* The pictures are beautiful. The two Goldens brought back wonderful memories and a tear to my eye. I loved my Goldens.


----------

